# Need some help with batteries(HG2)



## L30T3K (7/2/18)

Hey guys, I recently bought a pair of LGHG2's from a local supplier.
Both work well, but one of them just doesn't 'hit'(low cloud production, just doesn't feel right too) right...Both are authentic(in case you're suspecting fakes...I did at first)
However I noticed that if I charge it all the way upto 4.20v, both work exactly the same until the one that was giving me problems(I marked it) drops below 4v, then it just goes back to low cloud/dodgy feeling.
Can't be the mod because I've tried it with a couple of HG2's from one of my buddies and after 3 different batteries, the problem could not be reproduced.
Have any experienced vapers come across this problem in their vaping travels?
Could it be a defect in the battery?

PS, been using them for over 2 months and nothing bad has happened(except for some dry hits when that other battery gets excited )
Running it on a Kangvape Lover 80w(from FastTech)...I'm broke atm so that was all I could afford


----------



## Silver (8/2/18)

Hi @L30T3K 

Strange. Never heard of that issue before.

I have several brown LG HG2 batts which i use for my Reos (mechs). I cant say i have observed any difference. I charge them to 4.2V in a nitecore charger and when they get to about 3.7V they feel tired and in need of a change. But i havent observed differences between the batteries. They are quite consistent.

What atty and coil are you using?

I suppose there is a chance that it is a dud battery. Out of thousands of batteries produced there might be one or two duds that dont perform.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

Sounds like a dud. Throw it away, unfortunately. If you could take its voltage, you will probably see it loses its charge very quickly. I have had that with one of my batteries too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (8/2/18)

L30T3K said:


> Hey guys, I recently bought a pair of LGHG2's from a local supplier.
> Both work well, but one of them just doesn't 'hit'(low cloud production, just doesn't feel right too) right...Both are authentic(in case you're suspecting fakes...I did at first)
> However I noticed that if I charge it all the way upto 4.20v, both work exactly the same until the one that was giving me problems(I marked it) drops below 4v, then it just goes back to low cloud/dodgy feeling.
> Can't be the mod because I've tried it with a couple of HG2's from one of my buddies and after 3 different batteries, the problem could not be reproduced.
> ...


----------



## L30T3K (8/2/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @L30T3K
> 
> Strange. Never heard of that issue before.
> 
> ...



I'm using an IJust S tank(have one laying around) and the ECR head with a 0.27ohm parallel nichrome coil, I doubt it's gonna be the coil as I've used the standard EC coils(0.3 and 0.18) and those had the same 'off' hit.
It's probably a dud as Andre and Martin said.
Probably my bad luck or something


----------



## L30T3K (8/2/18)

It also takes a while to drop to 3.7v, I take really long hits (>6 seconds) and it still lasts me most of the day.
I'll probably chuck it soon, just waiting for my GOON to come in to test it with an RDA, hopefully the protections will kick in if anything goes wrong


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

L30T3K said:


> It also takes a while to drop to 3.7v, I take really long hits (>6 seconds) and it still lasts me most of the day.
> I'll probably chuck it soon, just waiting for my GOON to come in to test it with an RDA, hopefully the protections will kick in if anything goes wrong



Hi @L30T3K , if you suspect something is wrong with the battery I would not suggest trying it with a low ohm build at very high power. It may lead to problems or damage your mod.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (9/2/18)

WHEN IN DOUBT, REPLACE!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------

